# Simple Vertical Engine



## nemoc (Jan 6, 2013)

Finished this a few weeks ago,  finally took some photos.  It's my own design, but I used the rotary valve design from "scotty".   It has a 1/2" bore and a 3/4" stroke.  Runs good on 5 lbs of air.  Hope you like it.

Craig





















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rrs-vQzWJI[/ame]


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 6, 2013)

nice!!
Tin


----------



## hdwrench1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice design.
Runs very smooth Craig



Cheers
Wayne


----------



## aonemarine (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice, clean lines too.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 6, 2013)

Great work!!! Congratulations.---Brian


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice one Craig.  Well done.

Vince


----------



## Lawijt (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautifull build that engine. Runs great & smooth.


----------



## gus (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Craig.

Very well done and superb fotography.


----------



## nemoc (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

Craig


----------



## Inky Engines (Jan 17, 2013)

A really nice looking engine Craig, and great photographs.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 17, 2013)

_simple but yet looking real good_


----------



## cfellows (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice design! Great workmanship and runs great, too.

Chuck


----------



## lennardhme (Jan 17, 2013)

All in the design. Great work !


----------

